# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  TUNA-Altuna Sejdiu

## dibrani2006

Kengetarja qe kendon kenge shume te veçanta eshte TUNA .

Gjithashtu eshte dhe seksi femer.

----------


## dibrani2006

TUNA

Ja dhe foto te tjera per adhurruesit e tunes

----------


## Ermelita

Une po flas per aspektin muzikor dhe aftesite vokale te Tunes kurse anen e saj vizuele sexi po ua le juve,çuna.
Tuna eshte nje nga kengetaret e pakta qe me pelqen ngase ne kenget e saj ajo ngurteson gjithe pasionin e saj te brendshem per ti sjell ato tek ne si muzike feministe revolucionare por gjithsesi,shume te bukura dhe moderne.
Me pelqejne sidmos tekstet e kengeve te saj,permbajne ne  vete realitet dh tema te larmishme.
Aferim,Tunë,perpara!

----------


## Bl3ri

*Kulturë * 
_19.10.2006_
*Tuna kërcënohet me gjyq nga shoqata Njerëzit shtatshkurtër të Kosovës*

*Xhuxhi i Tunës bëhet problematik* 

Ky tekst drejtpërdrejt diskriminon dhe fyen krenarinë e njerëzve të vegjël dhe njëkohësisht fyen të drejtat tona elementare njerëzore dhe mu për këtë, i jemi ekspozuar drejtpërdrejt talljes në mesin ku jetojmë, ka thënë kryetarja e shoqatës Njerëzit e vegjël të Kosovës me qendër në Mitrovicë, Hilminjeta Apuk 


_koha.net_

----------


## Bl3ri

*Tuna dhe Xhuxhi i saj i çuditshëm*

_Shekulli Online_

Tuna bën promovimin e këngës së re, jo të zakonshme "Xhuxhi". Në të njëjtën kohë promovon edhe klipin e saj për të njëjtën këngë.`Xhuxhi`` përmban një tematikë të çuditshme. Teksti flet në mënyrë humoristike për neverinë e Tunës ndaj ca djemve të vegjël të kohëve moderne. Për këtë këngë Tuna ka bashkëpunuar me Aida Barakun, e cila është autore e tekstit të këngës së kompozuar nga Enis Presheva.Videoklipi është realizuar me regji të Dejan Miliqeviqit. Kënga, që është pjesë e albumit të tretë të Tunës, të cilin e ka në përfundim e sipër, është realizuar në ambientin e Universitetit New York në Shkup, ku Tuna studion

----------


## Bl3ri

_Adelina Rafuna
adelina.rafuna@gazetaexpress.com_

Prishtinë, 25 tetor  Kënga më e re "Xhuxhi" e këngëtares shkupjane Altuna Sejdiut menjëherë pas promovimit ka ngjalluar reagime të ashpra nga shoqata e distrofisë muskulore të Kosovës. "Xhuxhi", ndërkaq nga njerëzit e shoqatës
shtatshkurtër konsiderohet si fyerje e madhe dhe diskriminim etik ndaj tyre.
Spoti nuk ishte emetuar në televizionet nacionale për arsye se shoqata e
njerëzve me aftësi të kufizuara kishte kërkuar nga RTK-ja që spoti i këngës "Xhuxhi" të mos emetohej.
Agim Vatovci, kohë më parë, ka deklaruar se kjo këngë ishte fyese për ta, dhe se e kishte ndërmend të ngre padi kundër tekstshkrueses Aida Baraku dhe këngëtares Tuna. "Hej Xhuxh fluturove, hej xhuxh si fllajer, xhuxh s'është hendikep fizik o djalë", janë vargjet nga strofa e tretë e këngës me të njëjtin titull ku përmendet jo më pak se gjashtë herë termi tashmë i kontestueshëm.
Vatovci, ndër të tjera pati deklaruar se Baraku dhe Sejdiu duhet të kërkojnë falje publikisht, përndryshe kishte ndërmend ti angazhoj katër avokat me të cilët do t'i akuzonin, këto të dyja, që "kishin menduar të përfitonin në fatkeqësinë e dikujt
tjetër".
U tha pastaj se njerëzit shtatshkurtër e kishin keqkuptuar tekstin e këngës "Xhuxhi". Express kupton se dje para dite Aida Baraku, Agim Vatovci dhe
Hilminjeta Apuk kishin pasur një takim ku kishin diskutuar rreth kësaj çështje.
Aida Baraku kishte arritur t'i bindë dy kryesuesit e shoqatave të njerëzve
me aftësi të kufizuara se kjo këngë kishte të bënte me krejt diçka tjetër
dhe se nuk ishte aspak fyese për ta. Edhe pse Vatovcit iu është sqaruar
se kënga nuk kishte për qëllim të fyente njerëzit shtatshkurtër, ai thotë
se kënga nuk mund te emitohet.
"Ne kemi biseduar me Aiden dhe pasi ajo na tha që kënga flet për një
hendikep në brendi e jo për fizikun, ne ia falëm", tha Vatovci duke e thënë
një proverb se "njeriu i madh fal, e nuk hakmerret".
Edhe pas takimi që Agim Vatovci pati me Aiden ku u kuptua se spoti
nuk është ofendues për askënd, ai prapë thotë se spoti nuk mund të
emetohet. Në anën tjetër këngëtarja Altuna
Sejdiu, e cila ndihej e dëmtuar tha se kjo punë është sqaruar.
"E gjithë kjo ishte një keqkuptim nga ana e tyre dhe mua më vjen mirë
që është sqaruar kjo punë", tha ajo për Express, por duke mos pranuar
se kanë kërkuar falje. Sipas saj, në këtë rast ajo është e dëmtuar.
Kryetarja e njerëzve shtatshkurtër të Kosovës, kohë më parë, ka thënë
se Aida Baraku i kishte kërkuar falje asaj personalisht, kurse burimet
e Expressit tregojnë se Aida Baraku në asnjë moment nuk ka kërkuar falje
sepse nuk ka pas për çka.
"Aida më ka kërkuar falje, por spoti i asaj kënge, në asnjë moment nuk
guxon të emetohet nëpër televizione", tha Hilminjeta Apuk.
Televizioni publik i Kosovës vazhdon të mos e transmetojë këngë 
"Xhuxhi", ndërkaq redaktorja e muzikës në RTK thotë se përderisa
të sqarohen të gjitha gjërat spoti nuk do të emetohet.
Minire Fetahu redaktore e muzikës në RTK tha se kënga "Xhuxhi" është
një metaforë, por edhe tekstshkruesit në ditët e sotme duhet të kenë
kujdes se çfarë shkruajnë. "Ne nuk do ta emitojmë këngën
derisa shoqata e personave me aftësi të kufizuara nuk del me një
deklaratë. Dhe derisa të sqarohen të gjitha gjërat rreth kësaj kënge,
'Xhuxhi' i këngëtares Tuna nuk do të emetohet", tha për Express, Minire
Fetahu. Kurse televizioni KTV dje e kishte
marrë spotin e këngës "Xhuxhi". Redaktorja e muzikës Vjollca Abazi
ende nuk e di nëse do të transmetohet kënga e Altuna Sejdiut në televizionin
e tyre.

----------


## Davius

Shume e lazdruar, aspak kreative, injorante ne jeten private, ( ne universitet kemi pasur nje lende bashkerisht, gjithmone ishte teper debile si ne gjeste dhe ne gjera tjera ) ...

S'kam aspak mendim te mire per te, eshte fakt se ka arritur nje copez fame, por ate e ka arritur fale 'bashkepunetoreve' te saj, te cilet per hire te dikujt, mundohen t'i bejne karriere cikes se mamit te quajtur Tuna...

----------


## KUSi

*eshte kengetare e mire dhe kendon shume mire , nje gje sme pelqene pse kendon edhe ne gjuhen maqedone , besoj se ka shume publik shqiptare dhe nuk i nevoitet ai maqedonas*

----------


## Zevzeku

Tuna kur ka qene ne Unviersitetin e Shtulit ka qene duke ndjekur ligjeratat ne gjuhen maqedone dhe ne fund e kan perzen pasi  e kane zene duke kopijuar ne provim,dhe ligji ne ate universitet eshte se kur te zene duke kopijuar e humb te drejten e shkollimit per nje vit.

----------


## KUSi

*po Zevzeku edhe une jam ne ate fakultet dhe e kam pa se Tuna ndjek ligjeratat ne gjuhen maqedonase , por per rastet tjera nuk kam informata*

----------


## Zevzeku

Mua nje shok me ka tregu qe e kane perjashtu nga fakulteti.Vetem nuk po kuptoj pse me i ndjek ligjeratat maqedonisht?Kjo gjithashtu edhe ka kendu maqedonisht,ndoshta kariera me mire do t'i shkonte me maqedone sesa me shqipetar.

----------


## KUSi

*po une nje gje nuk e kuptoj pse maqedonsit nuk kthehen te kendojne shqip , por shqiptaret kendojne maqedonisht , ky fakt me bnrengos mua*

----------


## Homza

E mire osht mu pa ama per kong nuk e cmoj fort, mbase kjo vjen se une jom rrit me kong te Fatmes pranaj.

----------


## dibrani2006

Secili e ka shijen e vet dhe do te thosha se ajo i ka kenget e veçanta edhe per XHUXHIN nese nuk ke tru nuk mund ta kuptojsh dhe kengen kenget qe i ka i ka me ndonje thenje shume interesante jo si disa vetem ja fusin blla blla blla kenga duhet te kuptohet se per çfare kendohet dhe te kesh pakes motor ne koke per ta kuptuar kengen pergjithesisht shqipetaret degjojne TRALLAMBA PSE,sepse nuk kan tru per ta ndjekur kengen çfare teksti apo muzike eshte jepi TUNA

----------


## Bl3ri

*Tuna, nuk pyet për kilet e tepërta* 

Edhe pse këngëtarja kosovare Tuna, ka shtuar kohët e fundit në peshë, duket se kjo gjë nuk e shqetëson aspak. Madje Tuna nuk lë rast të ekspozojë trupin e saj, pavarësisht nga rrumbullakësia që ka marrë.   
Edhe pse këngëtarja kosovare Tuna, ka shtuar kohët e fundit në peshë, duket se kjo gjë nuk e shqetëson aspak. Madje Tuna nuk lë rast të ekspozojë trupin e saj, pavarësisht nga rrumbullakësia që ka marrë.
Nëse një njeri i zakonshëm do të shtonte kaq shumë në peshë, me siguri do të shqetësohej, por për VIP-at, kjo është një tjetër çështje, sepse edhe kur shëndoshen justifikohen me të njëjtën shprehje: Nuk e kam problem shëndetin, se meshkujt i pëlqejnë femrat me forma bujare. 
Mirëpo edhe format bujare e kanë një limit, prandaj Tuna me shoqe të mundohen mos e ekzagjerojnë.  

_gazetaetiranes_

----------


## Cimo

Pas Tunes ishte cmend Princi shqiptar Leka  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bl3ri

> .....Nuk eshte nga Kosova Shqipetare e maqedonise.


Ashtu ka shkruar gazeta  e Tiranes

----------


## Davius

_Është mjaft e përfolur kohët e fundit, ka patur shumë sukses por njëkohësisht nuk i kanë munguar edhe kritikat. Bëhet fjalë për Tunën, këngëtaren nga Maqedonia e cila çdo herë në sytë e publikut dhe fansave të saj vjen me një look ndryshe dhe me veshje ekstravagante. E duke u ndalur tek kritikat, kënga e shoqëruar me klipin më të ri të Tunës e quajtur Xhuxh i ka shkaktuar jo pak probleme. Ajo është çensuruar në radiot dhe televizionet kosovare ndërkohë që këngëtarja e njohur shprehet se qëllimi i saj nuk ka qënë të fyejë askënd dhe do të vazhdojë ta këndojë këngën pa i interesuar asgjë që mund të thuhet rreth saj._

*Keni fituar zemrat e shumë fansave. Këngët tuaja vijnë shumë të ndryshme nga njëra-tjetra. Ky është qëllimi juaj?*

Kam gjithmonë tendencë të krijoj dicka artistike dhe me vlerë e cila do të dëgjohet nga publiku edhe pas disa viteve. Dua të lë një shenjë në kulturën dhe artin shqiptar dhe nëse këtë nuk e arrij nuk do ja fal dot vetes. Nuk kam ëndërra të pasurohem me këngë ekstra komercale, me refrene banale të cilët fatkeqësisht hyjnë më së lehti në veshin e publikut të rëndomtë por që janë afatshkurtra. Jam një vajzë që mendoj dhe funksionoj ndryshe nga të tjerët, kjo dhe më bën të jem e vecantë.

*Kush janë bashkëpunëtorët që bëjnë të mundur suksesin e Tunës në jetën profesionale?*

Bashkëpunëtorët janë të shumtë dhe falë atyre sot ndihem e qëndrueshme në pozitën që kam në shoëbiznes. Punojnë me shumë përkushtim për mua dhe më këshillojnë mjaft, për këtë u jam shumë mirënjohëse. Janë padyshim njerëz që janë në frekuenca të njëjta me mua dhe ata janë Aida Baraku autorja e të gjitha teksteve të mija në albumin tim të tretë i cili është në përfundim e sipër, i pazëvëndësueshmi Darko Dimitrov kompozitori i njohur, Armend Rexhepagiqi kompozitor i këngës Bileta, Joni Peci stilisti i cili merret me stajlingun tim në të ardhmen, Kaliopi dhe shumë të tjerë.

*Klipi i këngës tuaj të fundit Xhuxhi ju ka shkaktuar jo pak probleme. Cfarë ka ndodhur realisht?*

Kënga Xhuxhi pati fatkeqsisht një histori jo të mirë. Shoqata e xhuxhave me qender në Mitrovicë më akuzuan për tekstin i cili sipas tyre ishte fyes dhe ofendues për to dhe në të njëjtën kohë është censuruar nga Radio Televizioni i Kosoves. Unë vazhdoj të kendoj:

...Hey xhuxh fluturove hey xhuxh

sështë hendikep fizik o djal, hey xhuxh aterove hey xhuxh si lluzer xhuxh- ky eshte vetem hendikep moral... ,pa dyshim për ato që kanë kapacitet ta kuptojnë ndërsa të tjerët nuk më interesojne!!

*Spikat gjithmonë tek ju ekstravaganca ku shpesh herë ju kanë cilësuar dhe me veshje të ekzagjeruar. Cmund të na thoni për këtë?*

Looku luan një rol të madh në karrierën e një artisti dhe unë personalisht që nga fillimet e mija i kam dhënë rëndësi të vecantë. Ekstavaganca dhe kichi te ne shpeshherë janë terma që ngatërrohen dhe unë personalisht jam alergjike në kich. Që prej disa muajve më veshjen time merret Joni Peci, stilisti jone i vetëm shqiptar me merita botërore.

*Eshte dikush që ka fituar zemrën e Tunës për momentin? Flitet se i përket fushës tuaj profesionale?*

Flietet si gjithmonë por që unë nuk e shoh të arsyshme të flas për jetën private sepse dita-ditës njerëzit hap mbas hapi mundohen të më depërtojnë deri në atë që unë e quaj intime. Njerëzit janë shumë të shkathët, shpesh herë dinë më shumë për mua sesa une për veten time.

*Cili është njeriu ideal për ju?*

Për mua nuk ekziston njeri ideal dhe vetë psikologët thonë se në cdonjërin nga ne, madje edhe ai që e quan veten normal posedon një dozë të cmendurisë dhe neurozës. Jemi larg ideales dhe kjo na nxit të luftojmë qe ti afrohemi sado pak.

*Me cfarë po punon Tuna për momentin? Ndonjë album në plan?*

Albumi im është në përfundim e sipër, brenda ditëve do ta marr vesh saktësisht nëse do ta shijojë verën apo do të presë deri në Shtator, sidoqoftë brenda pak ditëve do të dalë dhe klipi i këngës Bileta i cili do të ketë dhe versionin e tij anglisht.

*Udhëtoni shumë shpesh, cilët janë miqte tuaj më të ngushtë në Tiranë?*

Ne Tirane vij shume shpesh dhe kam shume miq po qe fatkeqsisht gjithmone jam me pune dhe te vetmit me te cilet kultivoj nje miqesi mbeten kolegët.

*Cmund të thoni për fansat e tua në Shqiperi dhe Maqedoni?*

Fansave të mij në Maqedoni, Shqiperi, Kosovë dhe diasporë dua ti falenderoj nga zemra për përkrahjen e cila është stimuli më i madh për të krijuar dicka të bukur.

*I frekuenton klubet e natës?*

Varet nga periudha dhe obligimet, por që i kam qejf, jo me të tepruar. Një herë ose dy në javë, kaq mjafton për të hequr energjinë negative të konsumuar gjatë ditëve të punës.

*Cilat janë gjërat që urren më shumë?*

Ka shumë gjëra që më iritojnë në jetë, kjo është temë në vete. Urrej: komunikimin e dendur dhe mosrespektimin e shenjave të komunikacionit (veçanërisht që e kam përjetuar në Tiranë), njerëzit me dy fytyra, interesaxhinj, gënjeshtarë, fallco, të dobët moralisht... Keni kohë të merreni edhe me studimet edhe me muzikën?

Eshtë vështire të balancohen të dyja por që kur njeriu do i arrin me një plan-program të mirë. Unë e bej në celularin tim dhe kjo ma lehtëson që të funksionoj më lehtë. Studimet i kam primare dhe vitin e ardhshëm nëse gjithçka ecën sipas planit duhet të diplomohem në degën e shkencave të komunikimit, dhe muzikën e kam një pjese të vetes së cilës do ti dedikohem me një përkushtim edhe më të madh mbasi të mbaroj studimet.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Ka lezet nje femer si kjo.

Vallai te heq merzitjen per gjithca vetem duke e pa

----------


## no name

*Tuna Bileta e prerë për MTV !*

_Në zemrën time dominon vetëm një person që e ka merituar_

Këngëtarja lozonjare dhe me zë shumë të veçantë Altuna Sejdiu edhe në këtë verë të nxehtë ka vendosur ti përvishet punës për të nxjerrë albumin e saj të ri në tetor. Kësaj radhe Tuna i ka qëndruar besnike rrymëës R&B megjithëse në një të ardhme të afërt vajza sexy nuk përjashton eksperimentimin e rrymave të tjera muzikore. Përsa i përket pyetjes mbi ngjashmërinë e klipit të këngës Bileta me këngën Back to black të këngëtares Amy Winehouse i është i përgjigjur nuk ka kufij në kreativitetin njerëzor. Ndërsa këngën e Winehouse e cilëson si një ndër hitet më të suksesshëm të kohëve të fundit dhe protagonisten si një këngëtare të preferuar të saj edhe pse rrymat muzikore që lëvrojnë janë të ndryshme.

Si çelësi i suksesit të klipit Bileta që tashmë është përkthyer në anglisht Ticket dhe është dërguar në MTV Adria, këngëtarja nga Tetova veçon thjeshtësinë me të cilën është realizuar. Ndërsa si filozofi ajo thekson ndjeshmërinë e madhe të këngës gjë që e injekton edhe tek të tjerët. Tuna krahas muzikës dhe këngës të cilën nuk e quan profesion rrëfen për revistën Spekter detaje mbi lookun, pasionet, shijet dhe dashurinë. Që në këtë të fundit duket shumë e kënaqur, pasi deklaron se është e dashuruar në çdo sekondë të ditës dhe se ja ka dhuruar zemrën një personi që e ka merituar Në këtë intervistë do të keni mundësi të njihni Tunën e sinqertë, të zgjuar dhe shumë origjinale.

Si nis një ditë e juaja?
Dita ime fillon me vonesë

Çfarë mund të na thoni diçka konkrete për planet tuaja muzikore?
Muajt e fundit krahas angazhimit në koncerte dhe mbrëmje të ndryshme po merrem dhe me përfundimin e albumit tim, të cilin e kam parashikuar ta nxjerr nga muaji tetor.

Ju keni premtuar që kënga Bileta do të shoqërohet me një klip dhe është realizuar. Çfarë mund të na rrëfeni diçka që ka ndodhur në shesh të xhirimit, si momenti më i bukura dhe më i vështirë që keni pasur gjatë xhirimeve?
Nëse duhet ta veçoj në diçka xhirimin e këtij klipi, do ta veçoja në thjeshtësinë e tij dhe në emocionin që përmban. Nuk ka shumë filozofi, e ndjeva këngën deri në maksimum dhe u mundova ti përfshij në emocionin tim dhe pjesëtarët e tjerë që ishin në klip, ndër të cilët ishte edhe Miss Kosova, Besa Gashi, të cilën e falënderoj shumë për prezencën e saj në klipin tim të fundit.

Shtypi këtu në Shqipëri e ka krahasuar si të ngjashëm me një klip të huaj Back to black Amy Winehouse. Ju si mendoni, pse kanë bërë këtë krahasim?
Mendoj se nuk ka kufij në krijimtarinë njerëzore, pastaj shpeshherë ata mund të përputhen deri në një pikë. Sepse në fund të fundit të gjithë jemi qenie njerëzore dhe mendojmë pak a shumë në të njëjtën formë. Back to Black nga Amy Winehouse është një hit i madh i kohëve të fundit, si dhe një nga këngëtaret e mia të preferuarat, por unë klipin kisha mundësi ta shoh pasi Bileta ishte e lançuar nëpër televizione të ndryshme. U shtanga sinqerisht, sepse po i njëjti klip është edhe për versionin anglisht të quajtur Ticket, i cili është dërguar në MTV Adria. Por edhe nëse i krahasojmë, nuk kemi të bëjmë me ndonjë ngjashmëri. Në fund të fundit ku do të inspirohesha?! -Në ndonjë klip shqiptaro-bullgar?!

Albumi i ri ku do konvergojë si këngët, rryma muzikore?
Albumi i ri do të përmbajë këngë të rrymave R&B

Sa i rëndësishëm është një klip dhe për të qenë i suksesshëm, çfarë duhet të ketë patjetër?
Unë mendoj që klipi nuk ka rëndësi aq të madhe, sa ka kënga si këngë, me vlerat e saj!Videoklipet ndoshta vetëm i japin një afat më të gjatë këngës.

Përpara se të vendosni të realizoni një këngë të re, sa kohë më parë e mendoni?
Është e çuditshme, por unë gjatë gjithë kohës mendoj për një këngë që kam vendosur ta realizoj. Dhe shpeshherë në kokën time bëj projektime për regjinë, realizimin si dhe për detaje të ndryshme. Me një fjalë jam shumë e preokupuar.

Një këngë për tu bërë hit çfarë duhet të ketë?
Nuk e di për çfarë hiti flasim, sepse fjala hit në tregun tonë është e interpretuar në mënyra të ndryshme. Për veten mund të them se, ndoshta nuk jam mjeshtre e mirë e hiteve, por të paktën di të bëj këngë që do të dëgjohen edhe mbas shumë viteve.

-Muzika për ju është
Kënaqësi

Do e braktisni muzikën për
Asnjë kusht në botë

Bashkëpunimi me Jonida Maliqin ju rezultoi i suksesshëm, keni menduar ndonjë bashkëpunim të ri edhe me këngëtarë tjerë?
Jam duke menduar për bashkëpunimin e radhës, që do e përfshij në albumin e ri, kësaj here duhet të jetë një këngëtar mashkull, për momentin kam disa opsione. Shumë shpejt do ta konkretizoj.

Cilën rrymëë muzikore nuk do e braktisnit për asgjë dhe cilën nuk do e këndonit kurrë?
Do të doja në të ardhme të eksperimentoj me më shumë rryma muzikore, por e di një gjë që asnjëherë nuk do këndoj një këngë tallava, regaton e di që do të ishte dështim fatal (qesh)!

Çfarë mendimi keni për muzikën komerciale?Ju do e aplikoni nëse në dispozicion ju vënë shuma të mëdha?
Kurrë nuk do të bëj diçka kundër dëshirës sime. Vitet e fundit kam luftuar me mendimet e njerëzve, të cilët janë munduar të ma imponojnë këtë, por dëshira ime i mund gjithmonë këto fjalime. Ne kemi dhe aq muzikë dhe këngëtar komercial, saqë dikush duhet të krijoj vlera.

Nëse nuk do kishit zë dhe nuk mund të ishit këngëtare që padiskutim sita do ju seleksiononte një ditë, çfarë do bënte Tuna ?
Këndimin nuk mund ta quaj si profesion, por një hobi, i cili gjatë viteve ka marr një kahje serioze. Dhe kjo më ka penguar që mos ti realizoj disa plane. Më parë ëndërroja të bëhesha një detektive e suksesshme.

Sa i rëndësishëm është look-u në tërësi për një këngëtare?
Look-u mban një përqindje të madhe të suksesit të një këngëtari, dhe pa diskutim duhet të posedohet.

Shpenzoni shumë për rroba dhe jeni e fiksuar pas etiketave?
Shumë shpesh e kam përmendur që jam fiksim i vërtet pas rrobave firmato dhe nuk e arsyetoj këtë gjë

Sa ju kushton një dalje në skenë dhe një klip në aspektin e përkujdesjes?
Kjo varet nga paraqitja dhe rëndësia e saj, por ka të tilla që më marrin kohë me muaj të tërë.

Si i keni marrëdhëniet me kolegët tuaj këngëtarë ?
Kryesisht i kam shumë të mira raportet me të gjithë kolegët në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë.

Jeni dakord me faktin se thashethemet më të mëdha dalin pikërisht nga vetë këngëtarët për njëri-tjetrin?
Nuk e di, ndoshta, unë personalisht nuk merrem me gjëra të tilla. Ndaj nuk e besoj dhe këtë fakt.

Një ditë e bukur për ju është?
dita e kaluar me pizhame dhe duke shikuar filma.

Kujt ia kushtoni pjesën e lirë të kohës?
Familjes dhe shoqërisë.

Sa të zënë e ka zemrën Tuna?
Në zemrën time dominon vetëm një person, i cili është pozicionuar aty sepse e ka merituar.

Kur dashuron Tuna?
24 orë në ditë, çdo sekondë.

Jeni 100% e dashuruar dhe vetvetja?
Kur je i dashuruar ska dyshim që nuk je vetvetja.

Ju pëlqejnë dhuratat dhe çfarë ka qenë dhurata që ju ka mbetur në mend?
Ka shumë dhurata që i kam marrë nga njerëz që i respektoj dhe i dua, nuk më lenë përshtypje vlera e tyre.

Çfarë ju bënë të lumtur dhe çfarë ju hidhëron?
Më bëjnë të lumtur imtësitë, si p.sh kur i kthehem shtratit tim pas disa ditëve mungesë, po ashtu më irritojnë dhe më hidhërojnë imtësitë, gjë që e kam ves negativ.

Pushimet verore ku do i kaloni dhe me kë?
Nga fundi i gushtit do të udhëtoj për pushime në Miami.

Së fundmi çfarë do dëshironi ti thoni lexuesve dhe fansave tuaj përmes reviste Spekter?
Pushime të këndshme.

Spekter

----------

